# Who are you calling Ugly??



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So today I was looking through the bettas at petsmart and this girl and her mom were looking too... the girl picked up a half moon male and showed him to her mom who promptly says he's "ugly and has no color" then demands that the person working dump the fish into some clear water so they can see him better out of the blue water in the cup.... then they look at him while the mom tells her daughter that she should get a small betta cause they "grow to the size of the bowl they're in" SMH!! They decide against the half moon whose not "pretty enough" and put him back on the shelf where I promptly grab him and run haha. I tried to talk to the woman but she clearly wanted nothing to do with me! 

So check out my new "Ugly" Betta (He needs a name!!)



























































They also picked up this guy, saying he was weird and ugly cause he was white, and it was "freaky" they found all of the gorgeous ones for me! Haha


















And then I picked up this little rescue, such a skinny skinny boy!!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Wow, all of these fish are GORGEOUS! I have no idea what that mom and daughter were thinking.....I laughed so hard when I read this!! I had a similar experience happen to me, though this girl who was younger than me grabbed the fish I wanted out of my hand and showed it to her mom. I was shocked, and apparently so was my mom who was with me, and walked over to the girl and demanded for the fish back. That fish ended up being Caesar who I still currently have.


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

I'd take the ugly one any day of the week. They're all beautiful really. I can't wait to see your rescue when he's feeling better.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd name the first one ducky.... Like the ugly ducking lol


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh the first one is amazing wow... Second one is really pretty and the third one is so cute and small


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> I'd name the first one ducky.... Like the ugly ducking lol


Omg!! I love that name!! Ducky he shall be!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> Omg!! I love that name!! Ducky he shall be!


 
HEHE yay  - seemed fitting


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, lucky fish for being so "ugly" Made the difference between a great home and what I'll assume would have been torture. Whatever pretty fish they picked will soon be dull and ugly anyways. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats the best part, this guy wasn't colorful enough for them, but the little guy they got was a veiltail with a brown body and orange fins...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, gawd. they're all beautiful! <3 that's one reason i get the 'ugly' ones. like Scout, who was a grey minnow-looking betta, who turned into a lovely dark grey boy with blue shine. ,3


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

The first one I think of green when I see so for some reason names like Forest, Emery, and such come to mind. I think he is aaaaabsolutely beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're all beautiful. I love the name Ducky for the "ugly" one. Very cute.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ugly? :shock:... Wow that lady probably even thinks that colorful birds like Parrots and Rainbows are ugly too :crazy: LOL Your fish are BEAUTIFUL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I laughed as I read that! They are both pretty!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

they are sooo beautiful! i bet that little rescue will be quite the catch too once he gets bigger and his colour comes in. I hate people like that the only ugly thing in that store was that mothers personality!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL, what a dumb lady, your fish are gorgeous!!! 'its ugly' i would die for that white/blue one!!!!


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha wow, the mom and daughter were crazy to call these fish ugly. They are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

@ Manda . your fish is an awesome color!


----------



## HavoKitten (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha the mom and daughter were crazy. I would love to find a betta like the ones you found. I would take him home in a heartbeat. Although, I do like to bring home the ones that look miserable and that I know no one will want so I can give them a good home :3 People tend to forget that fish are not "accessories" they're living creatures that have personalities like every other living thing out there. I love watching them perk up and let their personalities shine when you bring them home.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I swear, that lady must have been missing both of her eyes! >:C He is gorgeous!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He's doing fantastic! Has colored up and turned into a lovely green orange and white tri-band butterfly halfmoon!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pictures!?


----------

